# Spencer Pratt Purple Belt LOL?????



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

I was trying to talk to my wife about some stuff last night while she was zoned out watching a "Hills" episode on MTV and all of the sudden in the backround I hear out of the mouth of that Blonde chick Heidi that her boyfriend Spencer is Purple Belt in Jiu Jitsu lol!

I am thinking total b.s. because the guy is a douche bag and I never heard of him competing or anything and I've been to some schools and tourney's in the LA area!

Anyone know if he's legit if so I wanna goto his school and roll against the asshole! My guess is he payed big bucks for his belt!!! My question for you guys is do you think u could take him on the ground lol???


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

TheBrickhouse said:


> I was trying to talk to my wife about some stuff last night while she was zoned out watching a "Hills" episode on MTV and all of the sudden in the backround I hear out of the mouth of that Blonde chick Heidi that her boyfriend Spencer is Purple Belt in Jiu Jitsu lol!
> 
> I am thinking total b.s. because the guy is a douche bag and I never heard of him competing or anything and I've been to some schools and tourney's in the LA area!
> 
> Anyone know if he's legit if so I wanna goto his school and roll against the asshole! My guess is he payed big bucks for his belt!!! My question for you guys is do you think u could take him on the ground lol???


He is on the hills? Then i could probably beat him on the ground and I am known as what they call a transparent belt  It will be ok as long as I dont mess up his hair then I would get a serious beat down.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I don't believe it for a second, they have been seen at BJJ tournaments but that is it from what I've read on the internet in the last five minutes...he does have awesome teeth though.


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

I wonder who gave him his belt?


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

TheBrickhouse said:


> I wonder who gave him his belt?


Probably Gucci...


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Probably Gucci...


classic


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

TheBrickhouse said:


> Anyone know if he's legit if so I wanna goto his school and roll against the asshole! My guess is he payed big bucks for his belt!!! My question for you guys is do you think u could take him on the ground lol???


Seriosuly, I'm so going to RNC him and never let go. :confused05::wink03:



LizaG said:


> ...he does have awesome teeth though.


Him and Gary Busey should come out with a toothpaste.


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

I would also like to rnc him Babulu style lol!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TheBrickhouse said:


> I would also like to rnc him Babulu style lol!


aside form the eventually letting go part


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd love to see Rogan hand Spencer a beatdown.

Come on, think of the ratings!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I'd love to see Rogan hand Spencer a beatdown.
> 
> Come on, think of the ratings!


Can I beat up Heidi, then?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Can I beat up Heidi, then?


Only if I get 15 minutes with her while she is unconscious...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You have about 30 seconds to get ready then, because I have heavy hands!


----------

